# ABA 2.0 8V with Dual Weber Carbs...need cam sugestions!



## NYRABBITGTI (Feb 18, 2007)

I am rebuilding an ABA 2.0 8 valve for a dual Weber carb setup. I need to know what cam i need to run smooth with the carbs. ANY SUGGESTIONS? I am interested in a high performance setup.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

300 just jet/tune your carbs well


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ABA 2.0 8V with Dual Weber Carbs...need cam sugestions! (NYRABBITGTI)*

TT 298 duration cam. Yes 298 it is coming out soon for hydro heads


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ABA 2.0 8V with Dual Weber Carbs...need cam sugestions! (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_TT 298 duration cam. Yes 298 it is coming out soon for hydro heads









Base circle reduced?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ABA 2.0 8V with Dual Weber Carbs...need cam sugestions! (billyVR6)*

Not sure


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

mmm solid lifters you know you want a 300


----------



## NYRABBITGTI (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (chopWet)*

what do u mean by 300....Ive been all over Techtonics site and dont see a 300. I am guessing 300 refers to 300 degrees.? I forgot to mention...i have a cross flow head...still the same cam?? Dont i have to adjust my distributor also?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

a set of these
http://www.crespocams.com/serv...VW+8v
some shims from techtonics (same as the jh head uses)
and the 00-322 number cam from this page
http://www.webcamshafts.com/
(its near the bottom of the page)
or the tt 306 race cam
http://www.techtonicstuning.co...9.069
the tt cam is pretty comparable to that web cam just a tad bigger


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (NYRABBITGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYRABBITGTI* »_what do u mean by 300....Ive been all over Techtonics site and dont see a 300. I am guessing 300 refers to 300 degrees.? I forgot to mention...i have a cross flow head...still the same cam?? Dont i have to adjust my distributor also?

Yep I meant 300 degree







and what he said ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by chopWet at 9:38 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (chopWet)*

Concur....288 if street manners are even a remote consideration, 306+ otherwise. Even then I streeted a 308 for over a year. Have no fear, you can't go wrong. Cam swaps are cheap and definitely easy.....


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

i have 2 rabbits both running tt cams one is a 288 very good cis cam with normal idle. other is 306 in my drag car will not idle below 1900 rpm. both very good top end cams . the 288 i think by far the best streetable high rev cam for the money and has a nice lope on carbed cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I have run a 276, 288, and 306 Techtonics cams.
276, idled around 800, very smooth.
288, about the same, more towards 1000.
306, "poppy" idle around 11-1200, burps and farts out the header, but holds idle well.


----------

